# Malstrom VD BF RDA



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

I got one of these for my Therion BF yesterday but having some "issues". 

Does anyone have one who can offer some advise?


----------



## zadiac (18/10/17)

I don't have one, but I can see the potential for leaking with this one if you oversquonk just a little. Putting the airflow where it is in a squonker doesn't make sense.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

The leaking is fine - its when a put the barrel on, it wont fire. I've checked everything - nothing touching anything, all tucked in but as soon as the barrel goes on and touches the bottom section, it wont fire. When a leave a small gap between the 2, it works...?


----------



## zadiac (18/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> The leaking is fine - its when a put the barrel on, it wont fire. I've checked everything - nothing touching anything, all tucked in but as soon as the barrel goes on and touches the bottom section, it wont fire. When a leave a small gap between the 2, it works...?



A design fault maybe? Maybe send Lost Vape an email explaining the problem. They might have an answer.


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

zadiac said:


> A design fault maybe? Maybe send Lost Vape an email explaining the problem. They might have an answer.



Taking it back to the vendor this afternoon - fix, replace or refund. Will drop them a mail as well to see what they say.


----------



## Hakhan (18/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> The leaking is fine - its when a put the barrel on, it wont fire. I've checked everything - nothing touching anything, all tucked in but as soon as the barrel goes on and touches the bottom section, it wont fire. When a leave a small gap between the 2, it works...?


is this problem on the therion bf. have you tried it on another mod?
having the same problem with the narda rda...the therion does not like it .


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/10/17)

Hakhan said:


> is this problem on the therion bf. have you tried it on another mod?
> having the same problem with the narda rda...the therion does not like it .



A-ha... I'll try that and see.


----------



## Rude Rudi (19/10/17)

I took it back - too many issues here...


----------



## zadiac (19/10/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I took it back - too many issues here...



Good for you mate. For me, not so easy. I buy online 99% of the time.


----------

